# Pistachio wood . . .



## Kevin

Is pistachio a desirable wood for turning?


----------



## Tclem

Kevin I've turned a many pens ou of pistachio. I also have one slab left to make turkey calls out of. Only one guy on eBay sells it and I follow a guy on Instagram who has some in his site sometimes. It can be tricky. Can catch on you but it is flat out beautiful. Get it. I want some. At a discount lol. One I my first grunt calls (like it ray) pens 1 2 and 8 are pistachio. I know picture isn't any good and I've deleted all my other pictures of them. Sold about 30 pistachio pens at Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

My cousin in California owns a pistachio farm. It might be the biggest one not sure. Those bags of pistachios in Walmart with the green lettering are his. I think he might have one of the biggest or maybe even biggest pistachio operations in the US I have not asked him those details. last time he was down to visit a couple months ago I forgot to ask him what he does with his dying and dead trees. I imagine he has a buyer but I am going to ask him anyway.

We got a case of them for Christmas in the mail - I wish it would have been a pallet of wood instead lol I have just googled pistachio wood images and seen some incredible stuff. Never knew the wood was so dang pretty. Anyone near Lost Hills Ca?


----------



## shadetree_1

We have a Pistachio farm just 60 miles west of us and they put all their dead trees in a pile and all you have to do is stop by the office and let them know you want to get a load of wood and they are good with that as long as you ask they don't have problem, been there a couple of times and brought home big loads, only problem I have had is, the wood is not dry and it cracks REAL bad even when I sealed the ends with a latex paint (all I had at the time) by the time I got to it most of it was firewood. But what I did save is beautiful!


----------



## Tclem

Hunskihardwoods. I think spelling is correct. Sells it. You can check his prices. It's good looking. I was buying all the pen blanks I could. Before marriage and a baby lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

shadetree_1 said:


> We have a Pistachio farm just 60 miles west of us and they put all their dead trees in a plie and all you have to do is stop by the office and let them know you want to get a load of wood and they are good with that as long as you ask they don't have problem, been there a couple of times and brought home big loads, only problem I have had is, the wood is not dry and it cracks REAL bad even when I sealed the ends with a latex paint (all I had at the time) by the time I got to it most of it was firewood. But what I did save is beautiful!


 I did have that problem a little also. But I mainly bought pen blanks that were sealed then had them stabilized


----------



## DKMD

I've never turned it, but from the photos I've seen it's beautiful stuff... Reminds me a bit of olive with the color contrast in some of the pieces I've seen.

My wife could eat her own weight in pistachios, so she'd be pissed if we got a box of wood instead of a box of nuts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> My wife could eat her own weight in pistachios



Next time I send you something I'll try to remember that to score some brownie points with Mrs. Bones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

I have turned it. It is hard as hell but beautiful. Takes a nice polish. Joe is right - it is very prone to cracking in the drying process so it needs to be dried very slowly. The grain is beautiful and wild. If he is offering you some take it!.

Not sure what bag your talking about


----------



## Kevin

That's it. Turn it over if it says Paramount Farms it's his.


----------



## NYWoodturner



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Yep that's my cuz's operation. 

I'm more of a pecan, walnut, and almond man I kid him about it. He owns almond operations too. But he sent us a case of pistachios instead this year he is a funny guy more sarcastic than me if that is possible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Have him start selling some pistachio blanks on WB! It's all margin for him...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Maybe I shouldn't say this but he had a heart attack while he was here. One of the 2 day periods I was not on here - I was at the hospital. He has a lot of pressure on him that's why I never even asked about it. He's doing great now and has a good prognosis so I don't mind asking now lol.


----------



## Tclem

NYWoodturner said:


> Have him start selling some pistachio blanks on WB! It's all margin for him...


I have only ever seen one guy on eBay who sells blanks regularly and once last year I found a couple slabs but that was it. Guess in going to have to bust that slab out and make a call. It's inly 3/4" and I though about making pen blanks out of it. Doesn't have the color the blanks I bought did but still pretty


----------



## ironman123

This has been a nice and interesting thread so far.

Ray


----------



## Mike1950

Jimmy was always looking for Pistachio blanks. Me I am a walnut, pecan cashew, filbert sort. Only problem once I start eating the damn things I do not stop until the are gone....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man

I'm sure there are a bunch of us that would jump at the chance to get some pistachio wood. Let us know if your cousin wants to open that door. Chuck


----------



## Kevin

Doc you were right he is not the big top dog over all of paramount - he just owns one of the big farms in the co-op. Hey man what do I know he is just a cousin who told me he owns the company that puts the pistachio's in Walmart. Turns out that's true but it's not Paramount just a farm that provides the pistachios to Paramount. It isn't his fault I didn't have sense enough to know the difference. 


His farm is in Tulare - any members near there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Looks like Fresno and Bakersfield are the two closest towns that I've heard of... I know a guy in Fresno, but I don't think he's ever joined the site. He's a turner who does a lot of pens and casting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

[quote="DKMD, ... I know a guy in Fresno, but I don't think he's ever joined the site. He's a turner who does a lot of pens and casting.[/quote]Hey doc if you are talking about Jim Burr, He has sold out of Calf and is on his way to Nevada.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SENC

Just saw your cuz's nuts on tv!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Karl_99

All the talk about pistachio wood reminded me that I had some blanks stashed. I turned a Panache rollerball pen with pistachio. It is finished with CA?BLO.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

SENC said:


> Just saw your cuz's nuts on tv!


Wonderful nuts...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Man y'all got me wanting to go cut up my last board into blanks


----------

